# Cabela's Collars



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I got the new Cabela's Catalog Today and as i was flipping threw it a came across Cabela's Remote Collars. I'm in the market for a new collar and the price seemed alright was wondering if anyone has any experience with them??


----------



## Jared McComis (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't used the Cabela's collar. However, in the Bargain Cave they usually have several reconditioned Tri-Tronics collars at really good prices. Mine came with a 1 year factory warranty as well. Might look in the cave.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Run. Don't walk...run.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

I have found that with outdoor electronics the guaranty from the retailer is most important. I get all this stuff from LL Bean because you never have an issue with getting a new in box replacement.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Save your money for something tried and true like a Tritronics Pro model or a higher end Dogtra. Spend the money once rather than less of it multiple times and deal with failing electronics.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

I was a tester for these collars for Cabela's. I have all three level of these collars I would recommend the 9000 for retriever training. It has both sound and vibrates capabilities and a mile and a half range. It costs about $279. I used it all winter to train my dogs.


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the Input. I ended up going wit ha dogtra 3500. My Trainer swears by them. I have noticed that since Garmin bought tri tronics the quality has gone done considerably and I was wanting to get away from them and into something different.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

nick_wilburn said:


> Thanks for all the Input. I ended up going wit ha dogtra 3500. My Trainer swears by them. I have noticed that since Garmin bought tri tronics the quality has gone done considerably and I was wanting to get away from them and into something different.


How has the quality gone down?


----------

